

Generate and manage an internal CA for your company - drsintoma
https://github.com/rcrowley/certified

======
pharaohgeek
While useful, if your company has an extensive Windows infrastructure, it's
probably easier -- and more useful -- to make use of Microsoft Certificate
Services. The AD integration and Web UI alone make it easier to setup a PKI
within your organization.

------
drsintoma
Note that I did not create it. But we found it really useful at the office.

